# MaraX - brewing temperature issue



## sarka (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello,

I have the machine since October 2021

I use X-mode (1) only and the temperature switch on "0"

After heating the machine 35-45 minutes the steam pressure gauge was idle at 0.5-0.6 bar, and the water came out from the group at nice temperature, something about 89-90

A few days ago the steam pressure gauge became rise after heating to 1.4-1.5 bar and the water comes out steaming from the brew head. 

I have checked everything: the machine is on coffee mode; changed the temperature mode - the temperature led was blinking for 15 minutes, but the steam pressure gauge goes to the same 1.4-1.5 bar and the water comes out overheated with steam.

Tried cool flashes while the machine is cold and hot - nothing helps

Have you any idea?


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi, had almost exactly the same thing on my September 21 purchased Mara X!

Apparently Lelit changed suppliers for the temperature probes and ended up with a suspect batch - they have now gone back to the original suppliers.

I have now had to change both sensors, at different times, which were supplied under warranty from BB for me to fit.

My machine would heat up and brew the first cup normally, then do it's steam boost to 1.5 bar BUT would then never cool down to 0.5 bar for the next coffee!

I was told it would be the top sensor but in fact I had to change the bottom sensor to cure the problem.

Hope that helps.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Glad to be of help


----------



## PhilipUrquiza (6 mo ago)

woodbar said:


> - they have now gone back to the original suppliers.


Hi! I just wanted to double check with you that piece of info.
I’m from Brazil and will be in the UK for a week in September as we are so poorly supplied with home espresso machines here I’m willing to buy one during my trip and bring it back with me. I got really interested in the MaraX v2, however I was reading a lot of bad posts over issues with the temperature probes and occasionally valves. I reached BB team and they suggested me to choose Profitec or ECM however that would be way above my budget.
So I’m asking this in order to be reassured that they returned to the old suppliers for those parts as it would be almost impossible for me to send the machine back for repair.
I would be open to suggestions regarding other machine options for me. I also wonder if the Lelit Elizabeth has a better build quality as it would also be over my budget but I could possibly make that stretch.
Thanks!!


----------

